
Robot Goes Rogue at Shenzhen Fair, Injures Bystander - eplanit
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/robot-goes-rogue-shenzhen-fair-injures-bystander
======
Hydraulix989
Headline inaccurate:

It didn't go rogue; it was teleoperated, and the person controlling it pressed
the wrong button on the remote ("forward" instead of "reverse").

